# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  MERCADO INTERNACIONAL DE LA MASHUA NEGRA PERUANA

## ipex

MERCADO INTERNACIONAL DE LA MASHUA NEGRA PERUANA
"Agregando valor a los cultivos andinos" Dentro del programa integral de la mashua como procesar, exportar y producir. Lugar: Auditorio del Centro de Idiomas de la Universidad Agraria La Molina.mashua 3 de octubre.jpg
Días: Sábado 03 de octubre 2015
Modulo : Mercados y Logística de exportación de la Mashua
03 octubre
Horario: de 9.30 a 1.00 pm
Programa:
Módulo : Mercado y logísticas de exportación:
Lic. Comercio Exterior Miguel Ramírez Pineda
Procedimiento y requisitos para exportar la mashua experiencia peruana, Bolivia y su posibilidad de desarrollo
Modalidad de contratos y certificaciones.
Sneidejder Emilio Gerente CARGO PERU
Especialista en Logistica de Exportación
"Logistica de exportación para la mashua"
Eco. Miguel Gálvez. Cámara de Comercio China
Mercado asiático para alimentos "naturales" "energéticos"
Beneficios: 
Certificado a nombre del Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores 
Diccionario de Insumos de Agroquimicos +
Diccionario de Insumos Orgánicos + Cd.
Inversión:
Público en general:
Modulo : S/. 300.00 hasta el 29 de setiembre, Después S/.350.00
Universitario: 
Modulo : S/. 250.00 hasta el 29 de setiembre, Después S/.300.00
Realizar depósito en la Cta. Cte. a nombre del Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores 1932067130-0-00 - BCP
Luego del abono, enviar voucher con sus datos (nombre completo, e-mail y número de contacto) a info@ipexperu.org
Mayores informes: 
Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores
Telefax: (511) 639-7172
Movil: (511) 983582440 / (511) 996399096
Mail: info@ipexperu.org Temas similares: LOS AGRONEGOCIOS DE MASHUA NEGRA DE EXPORTACIÓN Especialización en: LOS AGRO NEGOCIOS DE MASHUA Y MACA NEGRA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN Especialización en: LOS AGRO NEGOCIOS DE MASHUA Y MACA NEGRA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA NEGRA INIA 422-COLLANA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES Agricultura peruana ya es internacional

----------

